# Hilfe! - Auch IN-telegence-Opfer!



## Blancanieves46 (14 Januar 2009)

Hallo, 

wir haben am 16.12.2008 folgendes Schreiben bekommen:

1. Schreiben IN-telegence Vorderseite

1. Schreiben IN-telegence Rückseite

Da man ja oft von so Betrüger-Schreiben hört, hab ich bei der Telekom angerufen, weil ja laut dem Schreiben die Gebühren mit der Telekom zusammenhängen sollen. Die Telekom konnte mit der Firma IN-telegence aber nichts anfangen. 

Ich habe dann überlegt, ob ich bei IN-telegence anrufen solle, hab dies aber nicht getan, weil ich mich nicht unnötig aufmerksam machen wollte. Denn es heißt ja, dass sobald man auf solche Schreiben eine Reaktion zeigt, haben die Leute einen am Zipfel. Also sie denken dann, dass sie uns mit einigen Drohungen zur Zahlung bewegen können. Hoffe, ihr versteht wie ich das meine.

Naja, diese Woche kam dann folgendes Schreiben von der Firma Acoreus:

1. Schreiben Acoreus Vorderseite

Im Internet, u. a. in diesem Forum, hab ich schon gelesen, dass das, was die machen, wohl nicht ganz sauber ist. Deshalb jetzt meine Frage:

Was können wir tun?

Für Antworten wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.

LG Bianca


----------



## Reducal (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe! - Auch IN-telegence-Opfer!*

Im September und dann nochmal im November 08 wurden von eurem Telefonanschluss aus "Informationsdienste" genutzt. So geht das jedenfalls aus der Mahnung hervor. Was mich wundert, warum wurden diese Leistungen zuvor nicht über die T-Com berechnet oder habt ihr denen widersprochen gehabt?


----------



## Blancanieves46 (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe! - Auch IN-telegence-Opfer!*



Reducal schrieb:


> Im September und dann nochmal im November 08 wurden von eurem Telefonanschluss aus "Informationsdienste" genutzt.


 
Sowas haben wir nie in Anspruch genommen. Brauchen wir irgendwelche Infos, suchen wir uns die im Internet raus.



Reducal schrieb:


> Was mich wundert, warum wurden diese Leistungen zuvor nicht über die T-Com berechnet oder habt ihr denen widersprochen gehabt?


 
Nein, wir haben nie einer Telekom-Rechnung widersprochen.


----------



## Reducal (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe! - Auch IN-telegence-Opfer!*

Dann würde ich einen Abrechnungsfehler in Betracht ziehen. Acoreus oder in-telegence müssen einen Nachweis dafür führen können, dass die Leistung über euren Telefonanschluss zu Stande kam.


----------



## Blancanieves46 (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe! - Auch IN-telegence-Opfer!*

Also am besten da anrufen und diesen Nachweis verlangen?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (15 Januar 2009)

*Ich will auch! Ich will auch!*



			
				Blancanieves46 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Telekom konnte mit der Firma IN-telegence aber nichts anfangen.



Verzinkt der Hehler den Dieb?

Lies Dich über die Firma IN-telegence ein, dann klingeln Dir die Ohren. Lustig was auch das Interview der Rechtsanwältin der Firma gegenüber der Zeitschrift ct das Holger Bleich geführt hat. Es ist schon beeindruckend, wie man Straftaten schön und die eigene Tatbeteiligung klein reden kann:
Interview mit IN-telgence

Du solltest Dir überlegen, ob Du eine Brieffreundschaft pflegen willst:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Nebelwolf


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! - Auch IN-telegence-Opfer!*

Ein liebes Hallo an alle!!
Auch ich wurde von der Firma "Telegence" abgezockt. 
Heute habe ich die Telekom angerufen und alle kostenpflichtige Servicenummern sperren lassen, einschließlich Handynummern. Meiner meinung nach, kann man anders diesen Betrügereinen nicht beikommen. Da ich eine Flat habe, müsste die nächste Rechnung endlich stimmen.
Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende.
Liebe Grüße
die Abgezockte..


----------



## peter1982nrw (3 März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! - Auch IN-telegence-Opfer!*

also ich habe es mir recht einfach gemach tmuss ich sagen, ich habe der Inkassofirma alle Beschwerden dieser und andrer seiten mit einem entsprechenden anschreiben geschickt und sofort wurde die Forderung zurück gezogen und gegen in telegence selbst habe ich das Fernsehn gefragt und akte 2010 würde sich gern mit dem Thema beschäftigen. das habe ich denen nun geschrieben und ich bin mal auf antwort gespannt ob sie ihre Forderungen auch so schnell zurpck ziehen wie das inkasso büro was über 700 seiten beschwerde von mir bekommen hatte. 

gruß jens


----------



## webwatcher (3 März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! - Auch IN-telegence-Opfer!*

Es gibt jetzt mittlerweile 6  ( in Worten *sechs* ) Threads zu dem Thema 

Bitte hier weiterposten

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...tion-services-fordert-ohne-rot-zu-werden.html

Thread geschlossen


----------

